
Improving DataView performance in V8 - feross
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/09/dataview.html
======
agnivade
Awesome ! The Go wasm js shim uses DataView to access the linear memory. Any
idea in which release of Google Chrome this is going to land ?

